# PadRoom - Multi touch Lightroom iPad Controller is available at iTunes!



## pisu86 (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi,
few weeks ago i started a thread here that i was looking for beta testers for an app i designed. Thank you guys for your involvement and detailed feedback. I'm planing to release soon with new features.
So PadRoom is iPad app designed to control Lightroom develop and navigation settings. It connects trough wifi or usb which gives it ability for Lightroom to respond immediately. I proudly announcing that app is accepted and available at iTunes store. Check it out. More information and link to store at www.padRoomApp.com.
Thank you!


----------



## Bo K. Engelbrecht (Nov 23, 2016)

Hello dev, it will not work on OS10.9.5, I have tred several machines. Get no connection window (usb/wifi), seems to work on 11.x but I cant go there. Would love to test another built for 10.9.5!


----------



## gordolake (Dec 12, 2016)

Im in for the windoze version


----------



## Bo K. Engelbrecht (May 10, 2017)

Well, that is nice. I just only paid for notheing then...


----------

